# Overload relay "heater"



## efdgz

En la expresión "overload relay heater", traduzco "overload relay" como "relé de sobrecarga" pero encuentro dificultad en traducir correctamente al español lo que significa "heater" en este contexto, que es la parte del "overload relay" que al calentarse por la corriente de sobrecarga, acciona la protección a la  sobrecarga [p. ej. de un motor electrico). O sea, que no me suena simplemente decir "calentador" _del relé de sobrecarga,_ sino más bien algo como "elemento termico" _del relé de sobrecarga. ¿_Podrían sugerirme lo que en realidad se usa en español para esto o algo más apropiado?

Gracias,

EFDGZ


----------



## rodelu2

Que es lo que el "relay" protege? Hay una imagen disponible? es realmente un relé con contactos y bobina o es un interruptor reseteable?


----------



## phantom2007

en todo caso sería "calefactor", no calentador. 

Sin embargo un relevador como tal no puede tener ese dispositivo, a menos que sea una parte separada del relevador y que al calentarse cierra  (o abre) contactos que controlan la bobina del revador.
Podría tal vez tratarse de un interruptor termomagnético (circuit breaker)?


----------



## efdgz

rodelu2 said:


> Que es lo que el "relay" protege? Hay una imagen disponible? es realmente un relé con contactos y bobina o es un interruptor reseteable?


_​_

No tengo una imagen, pero le puedo decir que estoy hablando de un relé (o relevador) de protección de sobrecarga para, p. ej., un motor eléctrico. Si hubiese una sobrecarga en el motor, el exceso de calor generado por esta sobrecarga afectaría al "heater" (calentador?) y interrumpería la corriente al motor al accionarse el relé.

 Lo que me pregunto es si:

overload relay *heater* = "*calentador*" del relé de [protección de] sobrecarga.

O hay una palabra mejor o más comunmente usada.

Gracias y saludos,

EFDGZ


----------



## rodelu2

"Calentador" está bien, pero creo que el dispositivo en cuestión no es un "relay".


----------



## phantom2007

Ya me he dado cuenta de qué se trata. Ese dispositivo es un "contactor" (mismo nombre en Castellano que Inglés), Ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactor

Está construido como un relevador de potencia pero incorpora un dispositivo de disparo térmico. Aquí les llamamos protector termomagnético y también contactor. Em suramérica (al menos Argentina, México) es "contactor"
En cuanto a "calentador", no usaríamos nunca esa palabra en España para referirse al elemento térmico de un contactor .
mi propuesta es que uses "térmico", "disparador térmico" o "calefactor del (elemento) térmico"

calentador es un adjetivo. Como nombre es un tipo de hornillo y similares. DRAE:
*calentador**, ra**.*
* 1.* adj. Que calienta.
* 2.* m. Recipiente con lumbre, agua, vapor o corriente eléctrica, que sirve para calentar la cama, el baño, etc.
* 3.* m. Media de lana, sin pie, que se usa en algunos deportes para evitar el enfriamiento de los músculos. U. m. en pl.
* 4.* m._ Arg._ *hornillo*      (‖ utensilio portátil para cocinar).
* 5.* m._ Ec._ *sudadera*      (‖ jersey).


----------



## rodelu2

phantom2007 said:


> Ya me he dado cuenta de qué se trata. Ese dispositivo es un "contactor" (mismo nombre en Castellano que Inglés), Ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactor
> 
> Está construido como un relevador de potencia pero incorpora un dispositivo de disparo térmico. Aquí les llamamos protector termomagnético y también contactor. Em suramérica (al menos Argentina, México) es "contactor"
> En cuanto a "calentador", no usaríamos nunca esa palabra en España para referirse al elemento térmico de un contactor .
> mi propuesta es que uses "térmico", "disparador térmico" o "calefactor del (elemento) térmico"
> 
> calentador es un adjetivo. Como nombre es un tipo de hornillo y similares. DRAE:
> *calentador**, ra**.*
> * 1.* adj. Que calienta.
> * 2.* m. Recipiente con lumbre, agua, vapor o corriente eléctrica, que sirve para calentar la cama, el baño, etc.
> * 3.* m. Media de lana, sin pie, que se usa en algunos deportes para evitar el enfriamiento de los músculos. U. m. en pl.
> * 4.* m._ Arg._ *hornillo*      (‖ utensilio portátil para cocinar).
> * 5.* m._ Ec._ *sudadera*      (‖ jersey).



Eso es exactamente lo que hace el calentador, calienta un bimetal que al llegar a cierta temperatura se deforma lo suficiente y acciona el interruptor.


----------



## phantom2007

Si quieres llamarle calentador, aunque no se use en España pero estaría avalado por DRAE como adjetvo, no es algo que voy a discutir. Puede valer allí en Uruguay y tal vez en México, y entiendo que eso sería lo que importa.
Buena suerte, entoncesl


----------



## Ferf

Oh, estimado efdgz, con toda seguridad  "overload relay heater" debería traducirse como "calentador del relé de sobrecarga", sin duda. Personalmente, no encuentro diferencia (soy de Peru, pero he trabajado en toda Latinoamerica) entre "calentador" o "calefactor".

Hice un google en "calentador del relé de [protección de] sobrecarga" y encontre documentos en español de Eaton y otros que asi lo llaman.  (Ver p. rj. pagina 31 en  http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=420930.)


En nombre de la transparencia, yo he sido ingeniero de diseño de interruptores termomagnéticos ("circuit breakers") para una de los tres mayores productores/proveedores del mundo, aunque lo hice  EEUUAA en ingles, así que no tengo conocimiento real de como se dicen estas cosas en Español. Ademas, si bien mi experiencia
es en interruptores termomagnéticos, especialmente los tipos GFCI y AFCI, no tengo conocimiento real directo de "overload relay heaters". Pero soy bien astuto, y he estuve leyendo un poquito http://ecmweb.com/content/basics-selecting-overload-relays y http://cmsapps.sea.siemens.com/controls/icc2010/10IndControl_%20pdfs/10IC_08/08_150-156.pdf

Con el perdon de los distinguidos foreros, para mi "térmico", "disparador térmico",  interruptor termomagnético (circuit breaker) o protector termomagnético son sinonimos y se refieren al dispositivo que protege TODO un circuito cuando hay, principalmente, un corto circuito, o una puesta a tierra en alguna parte del alambre de ese circuito, o sea, cuando hay una falla del aislamiento electrico. Se pueden tener estos dispositivos y no tener NINGUN motor en el circuito, sino luces, computadoras, equipos de sonido y NINGUN motor. Cuando se dispara o activa el aparatito TODO el circuito se queda sin electricidad, y la casa (o la seccion) de la casa se queda a oscuras, por ejemplo. El objetivo del "interruptor termomagnético (circuit breaker)" es interrumpir el flujo de electricidad cuando hay una fuga de electricidad, en general.

Un "overload relay /relé de sobrecarga" es un dispositivo que protege UNICAMENTE a un motor electrico, principalmente cuando se le pone una, ahhh, sobrecarga. Cuando se dispara el relay/rele se interrumpe la electricidad al motor. Por ejemplo, mi taladro tiene proteccion termica y deja de funcionar pero toda la casa continua iluminada. El objetivo del "relé de sobrecarga" es interrumpir el flujo de electricidad A UN MOTOR ELECTRICO porque una sobrecarga fuerza al motor a consumir mas electricidad. El problema es que, a diferencia de motores de gasolina que simplemente se paran ante una sobrecarga, el motor electrico no sabe parar. El consumo mayor de electricidad hace que el motor se caliente a temperaturas en que se cocina el aislamiento lo cual malogra el motor.  

¿Cual es la diferencia entre un "interruptor termomagnético (circuit breaker)" y un "overload relay/relé de sobrecarga"? me preguntas. Bueno, ninguna. El principio de funcionamiento es el mismo, un elemento bimetalico por donde pasa la corriente que interrumpe (abre el circuito) el paso de corriente cuando la corriente es mayor que un valor determinado. La diferencia es el USO, no la CONSTRUCCION del aparatito. Y los tamaños. Y las corrientes de disparo. Y la velocidad de reaccion ( interruptor termomagnético tienen que reaccionar RAPIDAMENTE a corrientes de por lo menos 200% de exceso. relé de sobrecarga tiene que reaccionar LENTAMENTE a corrientes de por lo menos 20% de exceso)

Para mi en Peru un  contactor es la botonera o dispositivo para conectar o desconectar un circuito con bastante corriente, como p. ej. algo industrial o comercial en el que mi interruptor de la luz de mi mesa de noche ya no es suficiente para controlar. Un contactor,en general, no protege nada contra nada.


----------



## abeltio

Si son los "overloads" que se instalan en los interruptores principales de un circuito arrancador de motor yo lo encontré como: relé bimetálico de sobrecarga. 

Busca imágenes en google a ver si esto te sirve.


----------

